# Hoyt REDWRX RX-1 Carbons



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Video up on their FB page is all I've seen:
https://www.facebook.com/HoytBowhunting/videos/10154773115687735/

Looks like some pretty cool features, at least from someone who hasnt ever look at Hoyt much before, lol. Adjustable drawlengths on the new cam, without the need to press. install a dropaway cable without a press, new cable system eliminating cable guard, new grip location and design, dif size limb pockets to help balance bow better etc.

RX-1 32ata 340ibo
RX-1 Ultra 35ata 330ibo
Rx-1 Turbo 32 ata 350ibo


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

For those without facebook.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oViA4amdekk&feature=youtu.be

Looks awesome! Weird they only have Kuiu Verde and not Vias tho.


----------



## BigRed502 (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks awesome. Interested to see the prices these bows sell for. A lot of speculation on pricing increases. We shall see!


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

I’d like to see those features in a more affordable aluminum bow


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

^same, hoping they even DO a 35" aluminum. Wasnt seeing it on the spec list that was being thrown around here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hoyt's website is down, im assuming they are updating it with the new bow stuff? should know an MSRP soon. And then we'll see how interested I am.....


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like we're all buying new bows again.. lol, Hoyt may have built a flawless bow.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

they have definitely made some serious changes!


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny , Hoyt is going back to the 3/4 limb and floating yokes again. I do like the new bows though.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I will admit I have been pretty bored by Hoyts releases the last few years, but I may go back to Hoyt for this one. They made some really nice changes!


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the harness on the bottom cam to take care of the bottom cam lean and the tunable yoke up top.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Liking it a lot. I'm curious on the brace heights


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> I like the harness on the bottom cam to take care of the bottom cam lean and the tunable yoke up top.


I would like to know why that eliminates cable guard torque issues. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Ingo said:


> I would like to know why that eliminates cable guard torque issues.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Because this bow doesnt have a flexible cable guard, according to the vid at least


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

cschwanz said:


> Because this bow doesnt have a cable guard


It has a "roller-guard". What are you talking about. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Ingo said:


> It has a "roller-guard". What are you talking about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Im just watching the vid, it talks about the cam "paired with patent pending split cable system, eliminating the need for a flexible cable guard. this reduces cable induced torque and lateral nock travel".


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ingo said:


> I would like to know why that eliminates cable guard torque issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It works on Mathews and PSE bows why wouldn’t it work on Hoyt’s?


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Ingo said:


> I would like to know why that eliminates cable guard torque issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think, because the bottom cable system, keeps the pull of the cables inline, as they tighten, the line of pull is straight in line with the top yokes. That is, if the cable thingy on the bottom, allows for some sliding, while tightening.... ?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

huntertroy said:


> Liking it a lot. I'm curious on the brace heights


For the pure hunter, a 7" brace would be great. Did lasts years dfx cam shoot more like a 7"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## black feather (Mar 4, 2006)

Can't wait to try one out once they are $700 on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

tirving said:


> I think, because the bottom cable system, keeps the pull of the cables inline, as they tighten, the line of pull is straight in line with the top yokes. That is, if the cable thingy on the bottom, allows for some sliding, while tightening.... ?


Yah, I can see that. I still don't think that eliminates lateral torque from the cable guard but it may mitigate it well enough. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> It works on Mathews and PSE bows why wouldn’t it work on Hoyt’s?


PSE has gone through 3 different systems to mitigate cable guard torque, recently. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ingo said:


> PSE has gone through 3 different systems to mitigate cable guard torque, recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On the Evolve cam?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

maxxis88 said:


> On the Evolve cam?


Nothing to do with the cam, but yes. They went from the flexguard 2.0 to the TRS guard, now a new flex guard. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## James_Scott (Oct 24, 2017)

Can't wait to try them. They are certainly put of my price point new. I'll stick with buying used bows. Still have atleast a few years left on my alpha max


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hoyt made some major changes this year and real innovation. Not a Hoyt guy but I can appreciate good designs. This is as groundbreaking of a release as we can get these days. 

One thing I’m surprised that they didn’t do, was go to more a true two cam with the same cable design they have for the buss cable. By making the bows center pull, they really had a chance at making it a slaved system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm confused on the drop-away rest sells pitch. I've never needed a press to tie one to a cable. I've always used a half d loop hitch type knot.


----------



## AAKEITH (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't get all the price questions... They are gonna be the same as all the other bows from Mathews, Elite, and PSE, prob around $1100-$1200 for a aluminum bow and about $1500-$1600 for a carbon bow... prob about $1500-$1700 for target bows... Do I think bows are a bit over priced based on the last two years... yes I do... but that's how much they are now... if you can buy them new do so, if not buy them in a year used... no different than cars, trucks, ATV's, other archery accessories, guns, ect...


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> Hoyt made some major changes this year and real innovation. Not a Hoyt guy but I can appreciate good designs. This is as groundbreaking of a release as we can get these days.
> 
> One thing I’m surprised that they didn’t do, was go to more a true two cam with the same cable design they have for the buss cable. By making the bows center pull, they really had a chance at making it a slaved system
> 
> ...


Yah... According to the designer of the 2-track binary cam, Rex Darlington's lawyers are looking into taking action against PSE for the Evolve cam. Hoyt wants to avoid that mess I'm sure. 

Look in the cam design thread on here for details. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

mikesmith66 said:


> I'm confused on the drop-away rest sells pitch. I've never needed a press to tie one to a cable. I've always used a half d loop hitch type knot.


Do you just tie it around the cable? I've never installed one myself, but my shop did mine and the cable was split when pressed and the cord from the rest is between them.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh no. I think I will have to go out,
And buy a bow I don't need,
With money I don't have, 
To impress people I don't like.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

MountieHunter said:


> ^same, hoping they even DO a 35" aluminum. Wasnt seeing it on the spec list that was being thrown around here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insane if they don't offer a 35" aluminium. Trend has been towards longer ATA and they will wait until 2019 to release a 35" aluminum so everyone has to buy the 35" carbon this year.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't owned a Hoyt in almost 20 years, but if these shoot as good as they look, Hoyt hit a homerun. Although I hate to see the price tag.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 307 (Oct 1, 2013)

AAKEITH said:


> I don't get all the price questions... They are gonna be the same as all the other bows from Mathews, Elite, and PSE, prob around $1100-$1200 for a aluminum bow and about $1500-$1600 for a carbon bow... prob about $1500-$1700 for target bows... Do I think bows are a bit over priced based on the last two years... yes I do... but that's how much they are now... if you can buy them new do so, if not buy them in a year used... no different than cars, trucks, ATV's, other archery accessories, guns, ect...


^^^This, Exactly.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I was all in until I saw the brace height. Can't believe they don't have a single 7" bh hunting bow.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ingo said:


> Yah... According to the designer of the 2-track binary cam, Rex Darlington's lawyers are looking into taking action against PSE for the Evolve cam. Hoyt wants to avoid that mess I'm sure.
> 
> Look in the cam design thread on here for details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was talking about yokes top and bottom then the split cable deal on the end that attaches to the cam. That way you have two identical cams



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

mikesmith66 said:


> I'm confused on the drop-away rest sells pitch. I've never needed a press to tie one to a cable. I've always used a half d loop hitch type knot.


It has a benefit for those that prefer to install the cord through the cable. I'm sure it had zero affect on the design, it's just an unintended benefit that they can advertise as a "feature".


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> I was all in until I saw the brace height. Can't believe they don't have a single 7" bh hunting bow.


I'm with you! Was excited until I saw that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> I was talking about yokes top and bottom then the split cable deal on the end that attaches to the cam. That way you have two identical cams
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the cams are slaved it probably infringes on someone's patent according to the sources from that thread. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skerk (Aug 18, 2017)

Haha- I hear ya James. I'll wait a few years when the price point is lower before I can consider getting one.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ingo said:


> If the cams are slaved it probably infringes on someone's patent according to the sources from that thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


True. 

I’m just not a huge fan of the uneven cable load that a hybrid produces. It does make the need for quality strings and cables even higher. 

Kudos to Hoyt. These are impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSPVRW1GH5k&feature=share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Ingo said:


> Yah... According to the designer of the 2-track binary cam, Rex Darlington's lawyers are looking into taking action against PSE for the Evolve cam. Hoyt wants to avoid that mess I'm sure.
> 
> Look in the cam design thread on here for details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I thought Rex developed the Cam and half system for Darton bows (CPS cam?)? My understanding was that Hoyt paid royalties to them when they introduced they're Cam 1/2 system? No? The Binary cam is a different monster.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Reverend said:


> I thought Rex developed the Cam and half system for Darton bows (CPS cam?)? My understanding was that Hoyt paid royalties to them when they introduced they're Cam 1/2 system? No? The Binary cam is a different monster.


Dennis Wilson developed the 2-track binary and "assigned" it to Darlington whatever that means. Darlington's lawyers defend patent infringement on the binary, as well. (AccorDing to Wilson)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

Ingo said:


> Yah, I can see that. I still don't think that eliminates lateral torque from the cable guard but it may mitigate it well enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



2019 models will be RX-1 ZT's with some type of moving/flexing roller guard.:zip:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

agwrestler said:


> 2019 models will be RX-1 ZT's with some type of moving/flexing roller guard.:zip:


Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Ingo said:


> Yah... According to the designer of the 2-track binary cam, Rex Darlington's lawyers are looking into taking action against PSE for the Evolve cam. Hoyt wants to avoid that mess I'm sure.
> 
> Look in the cam design thread on here for details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If PSE isn't paying Darton royalties for the Evolve cam (which is practically a copy of Darton's DS cam), I think PSE is going to have bad day in court.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

3.9#'s for a carbon?


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

A little shocked that both the 32 and 35 are both 6" brace


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Ah the great Hoyt new bow unveiling of 2018 !
Photos of a Catalogs pictures in the Archery talk Hoyt forum lolol. No chit the only place you can see more than one of them, Carbon and Aluminum


----------



## WhitetailEnthusiast (Oct 13, 2017)

I am looking forward to seeing one in person! But then again I am a Hoyt guy and really want one of the carbon bows.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Olink said:


> If PSE isn't paying Darton royalties for the Evolve cam (which is practically a copy of Darton's DS cam), I think PSE is going to have bad day in court.


It's all in the wording of the patent. I don't think darton cams are mirror images and they cable doesn't completely wrap around the axle in 4 grooves. That in itself could be enough to get around the patent even though the cams are slaved and function in almost identical ways.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Very SOLID looking design, always liked that about Hoyt. That dry fire video was pretty cool.....
I got two 2018 carbons now I need to shoot.


----------



## agwrestler (Dec 31, 2010)

spike camp said:


> 3.9#'s for a carbon?


I suspect this is because they had to add weight to the bottom to balance arrow center design.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Reverend said:


> Oh no. I think I will have to go out,
> And buy a bow I don't need,
> With money I don't have,
> To impress people I don't like.


This.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

spike camp said:


> 3.9#'s for a carbon?


I was shocked at that too. Looks like a smooth shooter though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Olink said:


> If PSE isn't paying Darton royalties for the Evolve cam (which is practically a copy of Darton's DS cam), I think PSE is going to have bad day in court.


What it sounded like was happening to me is that Darton assumes all slaved cams fall under the patent. I think PSE tried an end-around by making the letout tracks the way they did assuming they could get around the binary patent. 

I suggest reading the "Cam Design: What's Next" thread I started. 

Wilson has a pretty good explanation of how the companies go about their business and how major innovations have a nearly impossible path to make it on the bows because everything has to be filtered through the lawyers, then the execs, and then the companies engineers hands are tied. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

spike camp said:


> 3.9#'s for a carbon?


Same as my 35" Decree HD...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LAbowhunter156 (Oct 13, 2015)

This bow was entirely too hyped up to be ?One of the most significant technical and innovative advancement years in Hoyt history?. It is basically a carbon halon with the wider limbs, modules and cable system.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

1600 for that thing? no thanks.................when does the nonsense stop?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

spike camp said:


> 3.9#'s for a carbon?


3.9# is what really got me interested, I don't like the super light weight carbon bows especially when hunting. I think the added weight will make it aim better.....


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone have pics of the Aluminum models


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big44a4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Silky smooth...lol. Worst marketing point for every new bow each year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

These new hoyts are awesome, guess I'll be spending some $$$$$$$$$ , well worth it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ageagaegea (Apr 14, 2017)

Whoa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting .


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

big44a4 said:


> Silky smooth...lol. Worst marketing point for every new bow each year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't Mess With The Zohan

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

So this is the RED World Rally eXperimental model, they need another name for it. I'm sorry, but this screams Subaru all over it. It does look decent, the balancing act was neat, but it also has a big cluster of shock rods on only the bottom to help with the wider pocket. I don't think this will be less than $1500, probably more, hopefully they now have better camo finishes that don't rub off as fast as the old ones did. Maybe they will come out with a STI model that shoots 360 with zero % financing for 60 months--BB


----------



## pasc43 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bourbon Boy said:


> So this is the RED World Rally eXperimental model, they need another name for it. I'm sorry, but this screams Subaru all over it. It does look decent, the balancing act was neat, but it also has a big cluster of shock rods on only the bottom to help with the wider pocket. I don't think this will be less than $1500, probably more, hopefully they now have better camo finishes that don't rub off as fast as the old ones did. Maybe they will come out with a STI model that shoots 360 with zero % financing for 60 months--BB


I don't know anyone who calls it a Subaru Works.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> It's all in the wording of the patent. I don't think darton cams are mirror images and they cable doesn't completely wrap around the axle in 4 grooves. That in itself could be enough to get around the patent even though the cams are slaved and function in almost identical ways.


Darton DS cams are mirror images and the cables do wrap around the axle in 4 grooves. (2 upper, 2 lower)


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

MNarrow said:


> Insane if they don't offer a 35" aluminium. Trend has been towards longer ATA and they will wait until 2019 to release a 35" aluminum so everyone has to buy the 35" carbon this year.


Nevermind. Double XL HTG 35 3/4", 7" brace


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone know if the limb stop option is offered with the new cam design?


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

I never buy new bows and even I am tempted by this.


----------



## Outdoor City (Jul 13, 2017)

Hoyt was due for a good year and I think they hit it out of the park this year


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

pasc43 said:


> I don't know anyone who calls it a Subaru Works.


RedWRX, they call it works, http://www.subarublog.com/what-does-wrx-sti-mean/--BB


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

huntertroy said:


> A little shocked that both the 32 and 35 are both 6" brace


Same here...


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

gridman said:


> 1600 for that thing? no thanks.................when does the nonsense stop?


I'm hearing $1900.00 MSRP. STOP THE MADNESS!!



LAbowhunter156 said:


> This bow was entirely too hyped up to be ?One of the most significant technical and innovative advancement years in Hoyt history?. It is basically a carbon halon with the wider limbs, modules and cable system.


Marketing at its finest.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

https://youtu.be/dm-5mxXse60
Interesting video by Kevin Wilkey. He states that the cam is a little more aggressive then the dfx but that's were the speed is comming from. (I'm thinking it's the 6" brace lol). He also shows that the tear drops for the yoke legs are different sizes so you can keep equal twists in the legs ( I thought that was pretty cool )


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Rx 1-32. $1549
Rx 1.35. $1600
Rx 1. Turbo. $1600

Those are the prices is was told as I’m speaking with my Hoyt dealer now.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice review ^ at least they make a long draw carbon bow now, but the price will be very hard to justify. Do the new bows need the limb adapters, they don't look as past parallel as the others?--BB


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Well I can't afford a new one but I might like the new grip if it's compatible with the pro fit riser on my Carbon Spyder.


----------



## CMBowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2015)

I will own one!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Diesel79 said:


> Well I can't afford a new one but I might like the new grip if it's compatible with the pro fit riser on my Carbon Spyder.


I thought the same thing for my Nitrum, but I don't see any holes in it to bolt on.--BB


----------



## Garfield (Oct 24, 2017)

35 a2a with adjustable draw length makes them very appealing.. that price tho


----------



## ILLBUCK (Jun 19, 2017)

3.9 on the carbon versus 4.3 for the aluminum 32".... not worth the extra price for me. Have to try the new aluminum when it hits my dealer!


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

The new cable system looks very intriguing so I'm interested to see how that works out. Other than that the rest seems like they are just playing catch up to PSE and Bowtech which is fine because now we have more bows with more options within that bow. Also thought it was cool that Cameron Haynes got his own signature series bow.


----------



## ProXXX (Oct 12, 2010)

Just left my dealer he allowed me to look at and shoot the bow. 60#, 28" draw. Shot pretty dead with the slightest telltale vibe like all the carbons have but nice shooter. I can't say Hoyt hit it out of the park though. The cable system is nothing new that others don't have. Cams feel fine, possibly a little more aggressive than last year's. Tips back at the shot with no stabilizer. Grip pretty nice. Limb pockets I don't think do anything different than last year just look different. Will this pry me away from my Prime Centergy??? Not this year. Was told $1699.00 carbon $1099 aluminum.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

So does the 35" shoot $1,100 better than my 35" matrix (since I could get $500 for my Matrix) which is very easy to tune and I can consistently put a fixed broad head in the X ring at 35 yards? It is actually slower than my Matrix since it has a 6" brace height and 1 ounce heavier. Maybe I will try one in a couple of years when they are $500. Those used Defiants just took a nose dive on the used market lol. Hope everyone rushes out and buys a 35" in 60 pound real tree so there are a lot on the market in the future!


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

More options is a good thing, usually makes prices go down. Wider limbs and the lower dampener look like other brands for sure. I wish they would just make the arrow shelf flat for more rest clearance. I wonder if they are now making these in Utah or still getting the risers outsourced?--BB


----------



## tibbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Do not see anything radical


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

ILLBUCK said:


> 3.9 on the carbon versus 4.3 for the aluminum 32".... not worth the extra price for me. Have to try the new aluminum when it hits my dealer!


I thought the whole idea behind behind carbon bows was lighter mass wgt. . 3.9 lb for the 32 4.1 for the 35 carbon is to close to the alum. Wgt . , for me ! If I buy a carbon pse is in the race 3.2 !


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

It would be interesting to weigh one with the balancing shock rod type thing removed off the bottom. I also hear of some vibrations on the bow? Shouldn't be so with a carbon riser, unless it's a weak design and flexes a lot.--BB


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

I like my carbon bow more for the fact that it doesn't get as cold as an aluminum riser. That and I just like them. I buy them used and a couple years old for less than 1/2 price.

After reading the firsthand review above, my 2014 CST is staying with me. Mine sits dead and straight in my hand without any vibe at all after the shot (no stabilizer), 33" ata, 340 ibo, 6" BH. All around great specs for me.

Don't get me wrong, if I had 2k sitting around that I wouldn't know was missing, I'd be out ordering one. But I dont.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Doebuster said:


> I thought the whole idea behind behind carbon bows was lighter mass wgt. . 3.9 lb for the 32 4.1 for the 35 carbon is to close to the alum. Wgt . , for me ! If I buy a carbon pse is in the race 3.2 !


I think that's a common misconception.... with the way people hang stabs and accessories on bows these days, you can easily make an aluminum bow lighter than a carbon just by your accessory choices. Hoyt Carbon risers are stronger and more durable than their aluminum counter parts, but I think the real advantage of carbon is grip temperature in cold weather.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think Hoyt just gave the reign bows a run for best hunting bow ever. Good job Hoyt.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling there in no aluminum turbo this year?


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

rmscustom said:


> Why do I get the feeling there in no aluminum turbo this year?


Because there isnt.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

ILLBUCK said:


> 3.9 on the carbon versus 4.3 for the aluminum 32".... not worth the extra price for me. Have to try the new aluminum when it hits my dealer!


Nope not in the slightest....

Plenty of aluminum bows on the market at or even below 3.9 lbs. You would basically be paying an extra $600 so that your hand isn't quite as cold when you grab the bow in the tree.... wahoo


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

I always wanted a carbon bow, after I shot a Matrix, very dead with no vibes at all, but they never offered it in 32-33" draws. All the tight curves doesn't look like the strongest design, the Matrix didn't have them, nor does Win & Win or PSE? I will have to go and shoot one and see.--BB


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

huntertroy said:


> A little shocked that both the 32 and 35 are both 6" brace





LetThemGrow said:


> Same here...


I am not a little shocked, I am shocked a ton.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Anyone have pics of the Aluminum models
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

If I'm looking at it right the easiest way to add twist to the buss cable when it stretches is going to be in the yoke legs since both ends are now split?


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

huntertroy said:


> A little shocked that both the 32 and 35 are both 6" brace


That will turn me off! Why the heck they so turned on with speed still? Blows my mind!
33" ata, 7" brace. Ultimate hunters bow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Olink said:


> Darton DS cams are mirror images and the cables do wrap around the axle in 4 grooves. (2 upper, 2 lower)


You are correct they are mirror images. But the cables do not wrap around the axle more than 1 full revolution like the evolve cams to resulting in 2 tracks for each cable leg. There is only one track for each of the split cable legs on the darton and it only wraps around the axle about 270 degrees where the evolve cam wraps around over 360 degrees. The only other bow I have seen do this beside the evolve cam are the youth model bowtechs but that is on a single cable leg not a split cable on both sides of the cam.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

deer310sg said:


> That will turn me off! Why the heck they so turned on with speed still? Blows my mind!
> 33" ata, 7" brace. Ultimate hunters bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think the difference between 6 & 7 inch brace is overblown. I bet 95% of guys who are hunters by trade (not target/competition archers) would have an imperceptible difference in accuracy between 6" brace bow and a 7" brace bow, with all other factors being the same


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> I thought the whole idea behind behind carbon bows was lighter mass wgt. . 3.9 lb for the 32 4.1 for the 35 carbon is to close to the alum. Wgt . , for me ! If I buy a carbon pse is in the race 3.2 !


Complain they are to light and now complain they are heavy lol I have to agree one of things I liked about the carbon risers was the light weight . Wonder if it is trying to balance it that added the extra weight 



Stick12 said:


> I think the difference between 6 & 7 inch brace is overblown. I bet 95% of guys who are hunters by trade (not target/competition archers) would have an imperceptible difference in accuracy between 6" brace bow and a 7" brace bow, with all other factors being the same


I agree, I have both and don't really notice the difference and I have a long draw length, I also agree most would never notice the difference ,, now 5 inches on a hybrid stick bow lol that hurt !


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Stick12 said:


> I think the difference between 6 & 7 inch brace is overblown. I bet 95% of guys who are hunters by trade (not target/competition archers) would have an imperceptible difference in accuracy between 6" brace bow and a 7" brace bow, with all other factors being the same


This exactly. Everyone on this website gets their panties in a bunch if the brace is less than 7. If you have proper form and the correct draw length, even a big jacket won’t get in the way with that 1” extra the string has to go...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Really like this new bow. I will be getting one


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just read through the 2018 owners manual and it says you still need the same press adaptors as were needed with the Defiant series.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Eh... I do want to shoot them along with the new PSEs. 33” ata and 7” BH is my specs of choice.

I don’t buy the BS in the videos. The new grip looks nice. Not sure what I think about that bottom split cable or asymmetric limb pockets. The weight also kinda has me question the advantage of carbon model over the aluminum.


----------



## Eagle 1 (Jun 18, 2008)

new Hoyt releases are now up, so much for all the hype not overly impressed, amazing what marketing will do


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Bourbon Boy said:


> So this is the RED World Rally eXperimental model, they need another name for it. I'm sorry, but this screams Subaru all over it. It does look decent, the balancing act was neat, but it also has a big cluster of shock rods on only the bottom to help with the wider pocket. I don't think this will be less than $1500, probably more, hopefully they now have better camo finishes that don't rub off as fast as the old ones did. Maybe they will come out with a STI model that shoots 360 with zero % financing for 60 months--BB


Better get me into the finance office. Need Gap and Credit Life cause the wife is going to kill me.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm actually surprised and can't believe I'm saying this but I'm actually surprised they make hunting bows in 7 inch brace heights still. 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie2go (May 28, 2017)

Did the RX 1 replace the Carbon Defiant Pro for 2018?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Did I miss the MSRP or MAP listed somewhere in this thread?


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

ravensgait said:


> Complain they are to light and now complain they are heavy lol I have to agree one of things I liked about the carbon risers was the light weight . Wonder if it is trying to balance it that added the extra weight
> 
> 
> I agree, I have both and don't really notice the difference and I have a long draw length, I also agree most would never notice the difference ,, now 5 inches on a hybrid stick bow lol that hurt !


I agree as well. Sold my 6 inch now to get a 7 recently. I just like everything about the 6 better.

I haven't shot hoyt for a while and won't be changing to these new models but I like the change. Hoyt needed to catch up in some of the technologies. I think the changes will do good, more so for their new designs in the next couple of years rather than this year. IMO this new cam system was much needed for several reasons.

Great looking bow, but to me it gets them more on par with everyone else's technology. Hoyts toughness combined with the changes will make a quality bow 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

So here's the newest feature: wider limb pockets so the carbon bow bow weighs the same as alum bows but cost $1000 more. 

Got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sooooo the question is, with the new limbs and pocket, do they need LCA adapters for pressing? They look to be similar to the limb angle that they were before the defisnts...


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

nestly said:


> I think that's a common misconception.... with the way people hang stabs and accessories on bows these days, you can easily make an aluminum bow lighter than a carbon just by your accessory choices. Hoyt Carbon risers are stronger and more durable than their aluminum counter parts, but I think the real advantage of carbon is grip temperature in cold weather.


So I heard the draw back to carbon, is if you have any defects in the carbon or you do anything to it, carbon is not as forgiving with stuff like that that aluminum is. I know they say the carbon is durable, but any little imperfection and the integrity of the riser is an issue...am I right or am I missing something. Granted, I am not rough on my bows at all and treat them very good, but still would be a worry for me I think


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Rhyno_09 said:


> The draw back to carbon, is if you have any defects in the carbon or you do anything to it, carbon is not as forgiving with stuff like that that aluminum is. I know they say the carbon is durable, but on little imperfection and the integrity of the riser is an issue...am I right or am I missing something


I've never heard of a single carbon *riser* failure in the last 7 years(Hoyt & PSE).


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Stick12 said:


> I think the difference between 6 & 7 inch brace is overblown. I bet 95% of guys who are hunters by trade (not target/competition archers) would have an imperceptible difference in accuracy between 6" brace bow and a 7" brace bow, with all other factors being the same


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Rhyno_09 said:


> So I heard the draw back to carbon, is if you have any defects in the carbon or you do anything to it, carbon is not as forgiving with stuff like that that aluminum is. I know they say the carbon is durable, but any little imperfection and the integrity of the riser is an issue...am I right or am I missing something. Granted, I am not rough on my bows at all and treat them very good, but still would be a worry for me I think


Haha What?!?! 

Dude you are really grasping for something with that post. I mean come on. This stuff is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

MNarrow said:


> Insane if they don't offer a 35" aluminium. Trend has been towards longer ATA and they will wait until 2019 to release a 35" aluminum so everyone has to buy the 35" carbon this year.


They did the Double xl this year is 26.5 - 33" draw length at 35 3/4" ata. It looks sweet! :tongue:


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Coug09 said:


> I was talking about yokes top and bottom then the split cable deal on the end that attaches to the cam. That way you have two identical cams
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you are describing is the Darton version of the Binary cam. Rex Darlington owns darton.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

msvet06 said:


> Rx 1-32. $1549
> Rx 1.35. $1600
> Rx 1. Turbo. $1600
> 
> Those are the prices is was told as I’m speaking with my Hoyt dealer now.


Wow, that hurts the wallet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

A CASE DEEP said:


> Haha What?!?!
> 
> Dude you are really grasping for something with that post. I mean come on. This stuff is getting ridiculous.


Not really, he is correct, just like carbon arrows, but you can't flex a riser. I copied this straight off Hoyt's site in the safety & warnings, read the third one up from the bottom.--BB

https://hoyt.com/safetyandwarnings/compounds


----------



## 307 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rhyno_09 said:


> So I heard the draw back to carbon, is if you have any defects in the carbon or you do anything to it, carbon is not as forgiving with stuff like that that aluminum is. I know they say the carbon is durable, but any little imperfection and the integrity of the riser is an issue...am I right or am I missing something. Granted, I am not rough on my bows at all and treat them very good, but still would be a worry for me I think


Look at arrows. Which one is more durable to stresses?


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Not really, he is correct, just like carbon arrows, but you can't flex a riser. I copied this straight off Hoyt's site in the safety & warnings, read the third one up from the bottom.--BB
> 
> https://hoyt.com/safetyandwarnings/compounds


You guys have got to be joking. If that is what you have resorted to as far as bashing goes, you should probably just stop reading this thread.


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

Rhyno 09 is correct, any dings or drops should be checked out by a dealer, you could bang a aluminum bow, but not recommended on a carbon bow.--BB

read the third one up from the bottom:

https://hoyt.com/safetyandwarnings/compounds


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

A CASE DEEP said:


> You guys have got to be joking. If that is what you have resorted to as far as bashing goes, you should probably just stop reading this thread.


This has been known for years, not bashing at all, I own a Double XL, two Nitrum 34LD's, and had a Charger, along with some PSE bows. You simply can't beat the crap out of a carbon bow, stronger-yes, more resistant to impacts over aluminum=NO. Have you ever smacked two carbon arrows together and cracked one, same thing. The link I posted is from HOYT'S site, look it up if you don't believe me!--BB


----------



## ageagaegea (Apr 14, 2017)

What’s the rx-1 gonna cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rhyno_09 said:


> So I heard the draw back to carbon, is if you have any defects in the carbon or you do anything to it, carbon is not as forgiving with stuff like that that aluminum is. I know they say the carbon is durable, but any little imperfection and the integrity of the riser is an issue...am I right or am I missing something. Granted, I am not rough on my bows at all and treat them very good, but still would be a worry for me I think


I had a pretty ugly rub mark on my Carbon Element that you could see the fibers and I shot it for two years like that.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

So any pricing for the aluminum bows?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bourbon Boy said:


> Rhyno 09 is correct, any dings or drops should be checked out by a dealer, you could bang a aluminum bow, but not recommended on a carbon bow.--BB
> 
> read the third one up from the bottom:
> 
> https://hoyt.com/safetyandwarnings/compounds


Wait didn't they advertise the first hoyt Carbon bow by running it over with a truck to illustrate its strength?! 

Now you can't ding it?! Wow. $1600 my arse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

They have to post warnings like if the carbon bow received a direct hit it have to be inspected. This is legal stuff.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

adr1601 said:


> I had a pretty ugly rub mark on my Carbon Element that you could see the fibers and I shot it for two years like that.


did you ask about any type of warrantee or call the manufacturer to see what they said about shooting it. Don't get me wrong, I am tempted at looking at a carbon riser cause it is stiffer and will help with 80# limbs. I just wanted to ask the questions about carbon risers because I have heard it not only from a Hoyt dealer that once the carbon is flawed in any manner, to consider the bow no good (of course I am sure they want to sell more bows), but that is the same with other carbon items (arrows, bicycles, etc...). So not bashing, just asking a serious question cause $1600 is a lot of money to spend (don't get me wrong again, I will spend the money, but I thought it was a valid question about the durability of the hoyt carbon risers).


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

nestly said:


> I think that's a common misconception.... with the way people hang stabs and accessories on bows these days, you can easily make an aluminum bow lighter than a carbon just by your accessory choices. Hoyt Carbon risers are stronger and more durable than their aluminum counter parts, but I think the real advantage of carbon is grip temperature in cold weather.


Oh it's not a misconception ! Hoyt carbon risers are not as stiff as there aluminum ! Put them both in a press and see which one flexes the most ! 600 -700 more so your hand doesn't get cold ! It's called gloves ! I where gloves when it's cold ! There out of there minds ! There marketing is way better than there bows !


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Doebuster said:


> Oh it's not a misconception ! Hoyt carbon risers are not as stiff as there aluminum ! Put them both in a press and see which one flexes the most ! 600 -700 more so your hand doesn't get cold ! It's called gloves ! I where gloves when it's cold ! There out of there minds ! There marketing is way better than there bows !


I have with the Defiant series. Aluminum riser flexed so much it scared me... carbon riser hardly flexed at all. This should not even be a discussion, anyone that knows anything about the two materials knows carbon arrows are tougher and flex less than aluminum arrows with similar physical dimensions.... while weighing significantly less. The down side to carbon is that it's more prone to catastrophic failure if it gets damaged.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Bummed there's no 35" HyperForce.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Not even slightly interested. I was until they came out today! Lol Nothing at all intrigues me. Just looks like a more complicated system to work with and way too much money involved.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to try a carbon bow, however not at that price. I also prefer yokes to tune centershot. The new cams will need shims to do this now. Not interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have always thought the biggest benefit to a carbon bow is weight and to a point stiffer riser .well now that Hoyt making carbon bows over 4lb and with many brands making bows with extremely stiff aluminum riser I don't see the point .i can see where an ultra light carbon Bow could come in very handy on a mountain goat hunt .Did Hoyt just make there carbon bows irrelevant?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

There still a yoke on the top cam .


eyedoc said:


> I would like to try a carbon bow, however not at that price. I also prefer yokes to tune centershot. The new cams will need shims to do this now. Not interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

eyedoc said:


> I would like to try a carbon bow, however not at that price. I also prefer yokes to tune centershot. The new cams will need shims to do this now. Not interested.


Tuning/cam lean is a wash. Top is still on a split yoke and bottom still has to be shimmed if you want to change cam lean. If you don't like that system, fine, but adjusting cam lean/tune is still the same process as it was previously. The floating yoke on the buss "should" significantly reduce the variation in bottom cam lean between brace and full draw because now the buss is applying force to both the left and right limb whereas on previous cam 1/2 buss and control were both on the opposite side as the string.

I do have some concerns about the floating yoke system, but only time will tell if they're valid, or whether the floating yoke is an improvement.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

The Dealers that got them today???? Are they sold out?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

joffutt1 said:


> Wait didn't they advertise the first hoyt Carbon bow by running it over with a truck to illustrate its strength?!
> 
> Now you can't ding it?! Wow. $1600 my arse.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Adding Darton's floating yoke power cable to the bottom of the hybrid cam system (also Darton) does nothing for Hoyt's cam system but make it look fancy. No added tuning capacity. No added speed. No added smoothness or letoff. No added cam synchronization properties. 

The floating yoke only makes sense in a two track binary that doesn't have a cable(s) yoked to the outside of the axle(s).


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

GuntherChaconne said:


> Adding Darton's floating yoke power cable to the bottom of the hybrid cam system (also Darton) does nothing for Hoyt's cam system but make it look fancy. No added tuning capacity. No added speed. No added smoothness or letoff. No added cam synchronization properties.
> 
> The floating yoke only makes sense in a two track binary that doesn't have a cable(s) yoked to the outside of the axle(s).


Really?

Why?



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

0nepin said:


> There still a yoke on the top cam .


That is some good news. I prefer that system. Still a lot of coin for a bow though....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

GuntherChaconne said:


> Adding Darton's floating yoke power cable to the bottom of the hybrid cam system (also Darton) does nothing for Hoyt's cam system but make it look fancy. No added tuning capacity. No added speed. No added smoothness or letoff. No added cam synchronization properties.


Of course it makes a difference. The buss cable load (which is greater than the control cable load) on the lower cam is now distributed to both the left and right side of the cam equally, whereas previously the entire buss load was on the cable side of the cam.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

gridman said:


> 1600 for that thing? no thanks.................when does the nonsense stop?



when knuckleheeds get Cooper rifles r less not too mention Bowtech does it better since 2006 for less money


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I did not realize all of the AT members who are master bow engineers and designers


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

nestly said:


> Of course it makes a difference. The buss cable load (which is greater than the control cable load) on the lower cam is now distributed to both the left and right side of the cam equally, whereas previously the entire buss load was on the cable side of the cam.


It might make for less lean on the bottom cam...but was lean ever really an issue with regards to tuning issues?


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

-bowfreak- said:


> GuntherChaconne said:
> 
> 
> > Adding Darton's floating yoke power cable to the bottom of the hybrid cam system (also Darton) does nothing for Hoyt's cam system but make it look fancy. No added tuning capacity. No added speed. No added smoothness or letoff. No added cam synchronization properties.
> ...


The top axle of this new bow is still yoked by the split bus cable which will be the primary means of tuning for desired cam lean. 

Darton's dual sync floating yoke power cables mitigate the need to tune for cam lean by balancing the cams between the yoke splitting the lateral torque of the cables/cable guide to either side of the cam. 

Bottom line is that when you have a split bus cable yoked to the outside of the axle, the floating yoke power cable isn't needed. 

Also... Because the top and bottom cam are not mirror images, you don't receive the same cam sync and vertical nock travel benefits that you do with a duel sync floating yoke "binary" system like Darton's dual sync and evolve cam systems. Remember the notorious nock high (or nock low, I can't remember) tuning issues that Hoyt was having a few years back? This stems from the different weight loads being carried by the two cables in a hybrid cam system and the fact only one cable slaves the cams together. Whereas in a "binary" cam system, both cables bear the same poundage and both cables slave the cams together.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

azscorpion said:


> I did not realize all of the AT members who are master bow engineers and designers


You never know. One of us might be Kevin Strother.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

spike camp said:


> It might make for less lean on the bottom cam...but was lean ever really an issue with regards to tuning issues?


It certainly cant hurt to have the lower cam maintaining a constant lean angle rather than swinging from right lean to left lean as the tension transfers from the string side to the cable side. A straighter bottom cam throughout the draw cycle should mean the top cam can also be kept more upright.. If youve never done so,use a draw board to check the bottom cam lean at full draw and brace and it will make sense 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

GuntherChaconne said:


> You never know. One of us might be Kevin Strother.


U,win the internet today, lol


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Fdale's Finest said:


> What you are describing is the Darton version of the Binary cam. Rex Darlington owns darton.


I get that. 

I’m just saying, Hoyt going to a center pull bow, opened the door for mirrored, slaved cams. Pay the royalties like everyone else. 

They stayed true to their roots and I’m glad to see it. I’m anxious to hear the tuning reports and vertical nock travel. Hoyt really killed it. 

One cool feature Wilkey mentioned in his review is the different sized yoke leg bushings, which allow for nearly equal twists in your yokes. Hoyt really threw every innovation they could think of into one bow and they get kudos for that. Most bow companies would draw those changes out over a couple years. 

I’m not a Hoyt fan either, in fact I’m a big Mathews guy but I appreciate everything. Anyone that says it’s basically a Halon or they’re not impressed or whatever, are truly impossible to please. These bows are really as much innovation and change as we are going to see. It’s all about the details, not the specs. There’s so much on these bows that is so well thought out it’s unreal. Very impressed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Should be able to get a basic run down on them tomorrow. I was sick and away from the shop today, hopefully I'll have time to do a basic run down and tune. They look great to me and I think hoyt went a little out of their comfort zone this year. I think it's a good move. I hope to like the grip, I've never really been a fan of te wood grip.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I question the grip as well. I always take them off of my Hoyts and shoot off the riser. Doesn't look like you can remove this one, like the stupid rubber shelf pad. In looking at it I don't think I'll like it that well.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never had a problem tuning my Hoyt bows with just the yokes on the top. Not sure what real world advantage the split on the bottom offers? I get the concept of equal pull but I've never even given a thought to the bottom cam, pre or post flexible cable guard.


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Coug09 said:


> I’m just saying, Hoyt going to a center pull bow, opened the door for mirrored, slaved cams. Pay the royalties like everyone else.
> 
> 
> One cool feature Wilkey mentioned in his review is the different sized yoke leg bushings, which allow for nearly equal twists in your yokes. Hoyt really threw every innovation they could think of into one bow and they get kudos for that. Most bow companies would draw those changes out over a couple years.
> ...


The bows look great, but Xpedition has been doing that for a couple years now already.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel they made a step in the right direction. Without playing with one yet my first impression would be :

1) no need to ever swap spacers
2) lowered grip finally and that will improve and make vertical nock travel more forgiving. 
3) A steadier holding platform do to less side loads on the system
4) I suspect with less side loads, limb angles and overall balance it will have very minimal feedback if much noticed a all on the shot.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I feel they made a step in the right direction. Without playing with one yet my first impression would be :
> 
> 1) no need to ever swap spacers
> 2) lowered grip finally and that will improve and make vertical nock travel more forgiving.
> ...


I was already very interested in the Hyperforce but if Shane is liking the looks of the new changes then I'm even more excited :wink:


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

What the heck does "Red Works" redwrx even mean?


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

So was the revolutionary zero torque cable guard from a couple years ago no longer the way to go? Or does it just not work for the new floating yoke system?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cole Henry said:


> So was the revolutionary zero torque cable guard from a couple years ago no longer the way to go? Or does it just not work for the new floating yoke system?


My guess would be with the new system the fixed cable guard gives a better centershot location when working together with the new floating yoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DriftlessArcher (Jul 21, 2015)

So, basically we are 3-4 years away from seeing $2,000 bows. That's not good. Right now Mathews is somewhere adding on a couple hundred bucks to their msrp for this years bow after seeing this.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

Redwrx means absolutely nothing . Just a gimmick to bump up the cost.and to try and justify keeping the same exact riser three years in a row . Oh btw you do get a free soft case with it lmao


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

It looks like a great bow and I am sure it will shoot very nice. But there is no way I am spending $1,600 on a bare bow with a $5.00 soft case included. I will wait 6 months and get one for several hundred less if I were to get one.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> My guess would be with the new system the fixed cable guard gives a better centershot location when working together with the new floating yoke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda makes sense. Moving berger location to center decreases buss/power cable angle to top cam but would increase angle to bottom cam (from cable guard). Still seems to me like they would have went with the previous flex guard. That actually did seem like an innovation.


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

I am really liking what Hoyt has done to their bows this year.

Does anyone know if the grips can be removed and replaced if wanted? 

Might have to replace my old hunting bow after shooting some of these new Hoyts.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

Do they still require special adapters to press limbs?


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, I wish they had a 7" bh bow with this tech. stick with my Alphamaxes I guess.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

tmoran said:


> Do they still require special adapters to press limbs?


Affirmative


----------



## Bow_Buddha (Oct 25, 2017)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Man, I wish they had a 7" bh bow with this tech. stick with my Alphamaxes I guess.


They do, the double XL is a 7 brace height bow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Cole Henry said:


> What the heck does "Red Works" redwrx even mean?


Kind of like the Skunk Works I guess , some need to name where they work lol


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Bow_Buddha said:


> They do, the double XL is a 7 brace height bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


True, they didn't really promote the double XL 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## Bow_Buddha (Oct 25, 2017)

tirving said:


> True, they didn't really promote the double XL
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


They also still have the Pro Defiant as an option. So there is two choices in their lineup for a 7 brace at 30.5" and 35.75".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Captjock (Oct 16, 2009)

The Best of the Best, no brag, just a fact!


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Bow_Buddha said:


> They also still have the Pro Defiant as an option. So there is two choices in their lineup for a 7 brace at 30.5" and 35.75".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yup, but the double XL has the new cams, cable system, and looks like grip too. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## Bow_Buddha (Oct 25, 2017)

Hoyt can't please everybody. They ran a 7" brace for the past couple years and now are running 6" to appeal to different people. Good for them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

nestly said:


> Of course it makes a difference. The buss cable load (which is greater than the control cable load) on the lower cam is now distributed to both the left and right side of the cam equally, whereas previously the entire buss load was on the cable side of the cam.


exactly^^^. Sheesh some people


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Deadeye1205 said:


> This exactly. Everyone on this website gets their panties in a bunch if the brace is less than 7. If you have proper form and the correct draw length, even a big jacket won’t get in the way with that 1” extra the string has to go...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not everything is about string clearance all the time. your starting your draw 1 inch closer to the bow, the peak in the draw force curve may be different then a 7", and may engage muscles in a weird part of the draw cycle for some people.

Not everyone is shooting in a T shirt in their back yard on an 80 degree day either. Some guys are in the PNW shooting when its pissing rain sideways, some guys are on a 10 day backpack trip and are forced to shoot from tough angles, and some guys are in a tree stand for 6 hours in 5 degree weather. all these situations are demanding enough without having to have "Perfect Form"

and some guys just want what they want, and for 1K plus its understandable. 

The tune charts are not out yet, but id bet dollars to donuts these bows are actually <6" as hoyt always rounds up in their advertising. 

I shoot a 6 1/4 brace bow, so I am not against shooting sub 7" brace bow, but just some things to consider


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Bow_Buddha said:


> They do, the double XL is a 7 brace height bow.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I meant with the ATA of 32" like the new bows, in carbon, and the new tech. The defiant does not have the new tech, but thanks.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Rhyno_09 said:


> did you ask about any type of warrantee or call the manufacturer to see what they said about shooting it. Don't get me wrong, I am tempted at looking at a carbon riser cause it is stiffer and will help with 80# limbs. I just wanted to ask the questions about carbon risers because I have heard it not only from a Hoyt dealer that once the carbon is flawed in any manner, to consider the bow no good (of course I am sure they want to sell more bows), but that is the same with other carbon items (arrows, bicycles, etc...). So not bashing, just asking a serious question cause $1600 is a lot of money to spend (don't get me wrong again, I will spend the money, but I thought it was a valid question about the durability of the hoyt carbon risers).


I did nothing about it and had no problem selling it with the flaw clearly pictured and described. I think it was caused by rubbing a zipper pull on my pack for a 5 mile pack in. 
I'm wanting another carbon but waiting for a 7'' BH bow from someone other than Hoyt.
Just so you know they are no stiffer.


----------



## 307 (Oct 1, 2013)

adr1601 said:


> Just so you know they are no stiffer.


Do you have any evidence to support this statement?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bow_Buddha said:


> Hoyt can't please everybody. They ran a 7" brace for the past couple years and now are running 6" to appeal to different people. Good for them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


They had Turbo for guys that wanted speed. I'm disappointed that they are stuck at 6"/340 which is no improvement over years of 7"/330. I need to shoot the bows to know more.


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

Cole Henry said:


> What the heck does "Red Works" redwrx even mean?


Means your bank acct is in the red after you buy one.lol


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

307 said:


> Do you have any evidence to support this statement?


First time I pressed my Carbon Defiant I got scared it flexed so much. 5/16'' is what I ended measuring. Plenty of others have noticed this.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

The more videos I watch of people shooting the bow the more I think I'd really like it. 

The draw cycle looks very 'EVEN' like I prefer. Also, I think the balance trick Hoyt has engineered into the bow will probably be very nice for holding on target. 

It's not clear to me if the balance thing applies to the Double XL, as well. That's the bow I'd really be interested in but, unlike many here, I would prefer less than 7" of brace to squeeze out some more speed. 

36" with 6.5" brace, 335-340ibo would be mighty tempting for me. 

I like the look of the aluminum riser far better than the aluminum Defiant. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

i played with RX1 today, its a very nice bow. 70/29 and it drew smoother than the reign as far as draw curve.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Ingo said:


> The more videos I watch of people shooting the bow the more I think I'd really like it.
> 
> The draw cycle looks very 'EVEN' like I prefer. Also, I think the balance trick Hoyt has engineered into the bow will probably be very nice for holding on target.
> 
> ...


Source for videos?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's my take on the "balance" thing. 
Yeah, nobody really likes a top-heavy bow, however, unless you shoot with no stabilizer, the complete bow is not going to be top heavy. Generally, current Mathews bows do feel distinctly top heavy if you shoot them out of the box with no stabs, but that is not representative of how the typical Mathews feels when they are fully accessorized and set up ready to go shooting 
Despite what Hoyt says, the "wider" limbs/limb pockets do not have any significant affect on bow balance in itself, the weight difference between the top pocket and the bottom pocket is negligible. They artificially added weight to the bottom, (partly in the form of dampeners) to achieve that "balance" which is part of the reason the 18's are heavier than the previous models. 
From a marketing standpoint, it makes sense because most customers will notice a stark difference in top heaviness between a bare Mathews and a bare Hoyt RX, but that difference will be almost gone, if not entirely gone by the time all the accessories are added.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Bow_Buddha said:


> Hoyt can't please everybody. They ran a 7" brace for the past couple years and now are running 6" to appeal to different people. Good for them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


They still should have kept a 7" brace version! Other than the xl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bstring (Jan 24, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> i played with RX1 today, its a very nice bow. 70/29 and it drew smoother than the reign as far as draw curve.


Ooooooo you can’t say that. You might offend the Bowtech boys and they will start a whole thread on what you said. Well. Some of them. They know who they are.


----------



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Hoyt should come out with a bow that's the perfect weight for everyone.....and shoots fast but not too fast.....and the finish is perfect even if you drop it out of the treestand, and rake it across tree steps as you pull it back up..... and it has to never miss what im aiming at.......msrp of 24.99......ill give you 7 dollars....:darkbeer:


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> i played with RX1 today, its a very nice bow. 70/29 and it drew smoother than the reign as far as draw curve.


Reign 6, 7, or both? On "performance", or "comfort"? I am waiting to try them out and will be comparing them to the reign 7 on performance; I'll be doing the same thing when I try out the new PSE bows


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

The Hyperforce looks like the Aluminum version. It looks good. 6" Brace, 32" AtA. Same features as the Redwrx.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

brokenlittleman said:


> Source for videos?


Youtube on hoyts page and the other was an I believe an Instagram link in one of these threads about the 18 bows .. Probably more out there already lol I never knew Hoyts yearly release was such a big deal !


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

nestly said:


> Here's my take on the "balance" thing.
> Yeah, nobody really likes a top-heavy bow, however, unless you shoot with no stabilizer, the complete bow is not going to be top heavy. Generally, current Mathews bows do feel distinctly top heavy if you shoot them out of the box with no stabs, but that is not representative of how the typical Mathews feels when they are fully accessorized and set up ready to go shooting
> Despite what Hoyt says, the "wider" limbs/limb pockets do not have any significant affect on bow balance in itself, the weight difference between the top pocket and the bottom pocket is negligible. They artificially added weight to the bottom, (partly in the form of dampeners) to achieve that "balance" which is part of the reason the 18's are heavier than the previous models.
> From a marketing standpoint, it makes sense because most customers will notice a stark difference in top heaviness between a bare Mathews and a bare Hoyt RX, but that difference will be almost gone, if not entirely gone by the time all the accessories are added.


I thought the same thing when I saw that... "Perfect for all those folks shooting bows with no sights or stabs..."


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

bstring said:


> Ooooooo you can’t say that. You might offend the Bowtech boys and they will start a whole thread on what you said. Well. Some of them. They know who they are.


haha, i love bowtech and my hunter right now is a BTX 31, which i think is great, but archery is too much fun to be jammed up one brand.

except for Bear....dont get me started.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

tirving said:


> Reign 6, 7, or both? On "performance", or "comfort"? I am waiting to try them out and will be comparing them to the reign 7 on performance; I'll be doing the same thing when I try out the new PSE bows


Reign 6 Performance.

Smooth is objective, but over the course of the draw it felt to me that the Reign built up faster than the RX1, but i also think the Reign builds up faster than the BTX31 that i shoot now.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

brokenlittleman said:


> Source for videos?


Dud's video has a couple clips of someone drawing the bow. I think the release video did, as well. 

There is shop videos all over YouTube, too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

friedm1 said:


> i played with RX1 today, its a very nice bow. 70/29 and it drew smoother than the reign as far as draw curve.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

friedm1 said:


> Reign 6 Performance.
> 
> Smooth is objective, but over the course of the draw it felt to me that the Reign built up faster than the RX1, but i also think the Reign builds up faster than the BTX31 that i shoot now.


OK, There's a 10 fps difference, that might account for the difference in draw cycle (Reign 6 is 350 IBO), did you happen to shoot it through a chrono? I wonder if the IBO numbers for Hoyt are correct. My Reign 7, on performance, comes a little over what OT2 calculates my speed to be


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Someone (Dudley?) said the advertised speeds are with the 85% mods and 80% could be slightly faster than advertised.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

tirving said:


> OK, There's a 10 fps difference, that might account for the difference in draw cycle (Reign 6 is 350 IBO), did you happen to shoot it through a chrono? I wonder if the IBO numbers for Hoyt are correct. My Reign 7, on performance, comes a little over what OT2 calculates my speed to be


no, i didnt shoot anything through a chrono. But logically, the 32" ATA is longer than their previous short carbon bow, the cams rotate to a more stable setup at full draw so they compensate for the smoother shot with the 6" brace height. im sure no one would be disappointed with a Reign 6, but your shooting a faster bow and that has to come from somewhere.

the Reign feels like a bowtech, the Hoyt actually feels more like a mathews.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

boner said:


> Means your bank acct is in the red after you buy one.lol


LMAO :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

tirving said:


> OK, There's a 10 fps difference, that might account for the difference in draw cycle (Reign 6 is 350 IBO), did you happen to shoot it through a chrono? I wonder if the IBO numbers for Hoyt are correct. My Reign 7, on performance, comes a little over what OT2 calculates my speed to be


The Reign is rated IBO, Hoyt uses the ATA as it is a more honest measure of a bows speed . One of the things Hoyt has been known for is hitting its rated speeds . I doubt we'll have to wait very long for someone to post up their bows performance and then we'll know


----------



## MRHighCountry (Oct 25, 2017)

csalodge said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw that... "Perfect for all those folks shooting bows with no sights or stabs..."


I think the wider pocket was mainly made to accommodate the 4 track cam. It just happened to improve the balance in the process. That being said, I'm excited to see how they shoot.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

The grip is held on with double sided tape lmao


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Zpotter said:


> The grip is held on with double sided tape lmao


What's funny about that ? A lot of bows are the same way if you actually know bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Man, I wish they had a 7" bh bow with this tech. stick with my Alphamaxes I guess.


Get the 7in must have bh out of your head . It means nothing , you won't shoot better , you won't notice , this still is hilarious to me people hung up on the 7in from the 1970's must have list ... it's ridiculous... you won't freaking notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Lots of cool features. I'll be shooting the RX-1 and the PSE Carbon Stealth to compare. I absolutely love my 2017 PSE Carbon Air 32 ECS, so it's going to be tough to beat that cam system. But Hoyt really has brought some good upgrades to their new line, and I look forward to shooting them.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not in market for a carbon bow but if I was there no way I'm buying a 4.1lb carbon bow .pointless . Heck I was hunting yesterday with an aluminum bow from 2015 that weighs 3.7lbs .Hoyt the inventors of the irrelevant carbon bow .oh my bad it's warm to the touch for twice the price ,just in case you want to slip of your glove in freezing temp to take the shot .


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

I shot one tonight. I found the draw cycle to be very smooth and I was able to relax at full draw without the bow feeling like it wanted to take off. I did feel a decent amount of vibration at the shot which I was shocked by and the finish on kuiu verde that I seen had numerous flaws


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I'm not in market for a carbon bow but if I was there no way I'm buying a 4.1lb carbon bow .pointless . Heck I was hunting yesterday with an aluminum bow from 2015 that weighs 3.7lbs .Hoyt the inventors of the irrelevant carbon bow .oh my bad it's warm to the touch for twice the price ,just in case you want to slip of your glove in freezing temp to take the shot .


i know what you are saying, but after owning a carbon bow for a while they just have a certain feel. I prefer carbon,even if they are a rip off.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

Apparently I don?t know then . But I do know that I?ll never own a 1600+ bare bow where the grip is held on by double sided tape. All my carbon bows in past did not have that


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

Did anybody shoot the turbo vs regular cam? My dealer didn't get a turbo model


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Zpotter said:


> Apparently I don?t know then . But I do know that I?ll never own a 1600+ bare bow where the grip is held on by double sided tape. All my carbon bows in past did not have that


If that's you're "no go" meter, your choice, seems silly. Most people of my bows, where I used aftermarket grips, had them held on by double sided tape. I often buy the aftermarket grips so I can customize them to my hand. I have never had a problem with them. In fact, I prefer no tiny hex bolts on the sides of my grips. 
Again, if that's what's going to keep you from owning a bow... Your choice. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bambikiller said:


> Get the 7in must have bh out of your head . It means nothing , you won't shoot better , you won't notice , this still is hilarious to me people hung up on the 7in from the 1970's must have list ... it's ridiculous... you won't freaking notice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true^^^____ It's all about the riser geometry and the amount of deflection. With the limbs as short as they are it would be hard to even get 7 inches...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

TSwift said:


> Did anybody shoot the turbo vs regular cam? My dealer didn't get a turbo model


The Turbo cam is VERY similar to the Nitrum Turbo cam...:wink: (Even has changeable mods)


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

People freaking on the price need to look at the original MSRP on the very first Matrix... JS


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I guess this is Hoyts way of finally admitting problems with the DFX cams- 2 year run on the DFX and now they are gone? They should do the right thing and let us trade in the Carbon Defiants toward the purchase of one of these new models(yes I'm dreaming but would be nice)


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> This is true^^^____ It's all about the riser geometry and the amount of deflection. With the limbs as short as they are it would be hard to even get 7 inches...


Not true at all. Simply add an inch to the limb length.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, but they didn't. So.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

MAD 6 said:


> I guess this is Hoyts way of finally admitting problems with the DFX cams- 2 year run on the DFX and now they are gone? They should do the right thing and let us trade in the Carbon Defiants toward the purchase of one of these new models(yes I'm dreaming but would be nice)


Why stop there?
Per that theory, RKT, Z5 and Fuel are all to blame. 

They change cam names frequently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Yes, but they didn't. So.



But what if that's what some people want....now they don't have that option.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Keith t said:


> But what if that's what some people want....now they don't have that option.


They do have an option. They just have to custom order it.


----------



## TSwift (Aug 27, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Turbo cam is VERY similar to the Nitrum Turbo cam...:wink: (Even has changeable mods)


So does this mean the lack of valley?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

brokenlittleman said:


> They do have an option. They just have to custom order it.


 That's a nice option then


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Keith t said:


> That's a nice option then


I would agree pending on how much more LOL. Looking into it.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

that is an awesome looking bow! that changes things for me, that may be my next bow. I have not owned a hoyt since the carbon element, and haven't been excited about any...this bow looks to be right down my alley!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

TSwift said:


> So does this mean the lack of valley?


It has A LOT smoother transition into, and out of the valley than the previous Turbo cams. And this one I would say has the most valley of the three, but it's still a speed cam.


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

I just bought a pro defiant 34 but an rx-1 may be in the near future! I like the specs! I've been thinking about trying to find a 2014 carbon spyder but the rx-1 may just fit the bill


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> that is an awesome looking bow! that changes things for me, that may be my next bow. I have not owned a hoyt since the carbon element, and haven't been excited about any...this bow looks to be right down my alley!


Wait till you shoot it! I love my Ultra!


----------

